# Police Officer David Smith



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*David W. Smith*

Johnson City Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Monday, March 31, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 43
*Tour:* 18 years, 6 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 3/31/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Dave Smith was shot and killed with his own service weapon after responding to a disturbance call at a business, at 32 Harrison Street, at approximately 7:00 am.

An employee at the business began arguing with other employees and assaulted one of them upon arriving at work. As Officer Smith arrived at the scene the employee ran out of the building waving his arms, and attacked Officer Smith before he was able to exit his patrol car or radio for help. The subject was able to disarm Officer Smith shot him while he was still in the patrol car.

The man then opened fire on a second officer who was arriving at the scene. That officer returned fire, killing the subject.

Officer Smith had served with the Johnson City Police Department for 18-1/2 years. He was survived by his wife and one child.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Joseph Zikuski
Johnson City Police Department
31 Avenue C
Johnson City, NY 13790

Phone: (607) 729-9321

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22056-police-officer-david-w-smith#ixzz2xZtnMZOY


----------

